# Results from all classes arrive and shine



## m2tay (May 15, 2015)

HI All, 

yesterday was my first ever arrive and shine entry and i'd really like to know where my car came in my class?

Silly question but will the results be posted on here for people to see where they came?

Thanks


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

There's already a thread up.


----------



## hutchi08 (Apr 30, 2016)

Scrim-1- said:


> There's already a thread up.


Where


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

@m2tay - were you the guy in the outside car park with a dark grey fiesta?


----------

